# Stormy Daniels’ ‘Super’ Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High For ‘60 Minutes’ Interview



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 26, 2018)

Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.


Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ‘60 Minutes' Interview


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ‘60 Minutes' Interview


The LyingPundit is the one on drugs!!!


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ‘60 Minutes' Interview


Those pupils are unnaturally wide.  She was probably doing Xtasy.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ‘60 Minutes' Interview


Wow, a porn Star got high. Big surprise, big deal! Wow a billionaire banged a porn star. Big surprise, big deal! Can we move on to important things now?


----------



## fncceo (Mar 26, 2018)

A sex worker with a drug habit isn't much of anomaly.  One looking to be taken on her word about a scandal that could be potentially worth millions to her personally is pretty freakin' strange.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> ...



Dims and the fake news media are the ones who refuse to move on.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 26, 2018)

A prostitute on drugs and lying for money?  

Say it ain’t so.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

theHawk said:


> A prostitute on drugs and lying for money?
> 
> Say it ain’t so.


You honestly believe that trump didn’t bang her? Come on!


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > A prostitute on drugs and lying for money?
> ...



Trump had hundreds of georgous women chasing after him. Why would he take a risk like that?


----------



## Siete (Mar 26, 2018)

she didnt have to think,  her answers were prompt and her speech was clear and exactly to the point ... evidence of being high wasnt there.

however McGomer  constantly shows evidence of shit for brains.


----------



## Snouter (Mar 26, 2018)

Siete, you actually watched the broadcast?


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Think whatever you want man. It’s pretty damn obvious though. It’s all trash drama anyway. Move on, but don’t fool yourself


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


As I've already said, your douchebag leftwing allies are the ones who refuse to move on.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> You honestly believe that trump didn’t bang her? Come on!



No, I honestly don't _care _than he banged her.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 26, 2018)

Now here is someone clearly on drugs!!!


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

Siete said:


> she didnt have to think,  her answers were prompt and her speech was clear and exactly to the point ... evidence of being high wasnt there.
> 
> however McGomer  constantly shows evidence of shit for brains.


Aside from the dialated pupils, you probably wouldn't even notice if someone was on Xstacy


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> Now here is someone clearly on drugs!!!


Pupils aren't dialated.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ‘60 Minutes' Interview



Another Gateway Pundit scoop?  Did they mention that her boobs were also dilated?


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> *Stormy Daniels’ ‘Super’ Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High For ‘60 Minutes’ Interview*
> 
> Make no mistake, the evidence is there.


Eyes dilated and bloodshot, f-ing drug addict!


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > *Stormy Daniels’ ‘Super’ Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High For ‘60 Minutes’ Interview*
> ...


Nope, they aren't dialated.  Trump doesn't even drink. Any accusation that he takes drugs is absurd on its face.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Now here is someone clearly on drugs!!!
> ...


Druggy eyes and vacuous expression of someone on drugs none the less!


----------



## Kosh (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> ...



Yes now the far left that controls your party has this narrative. Need to kick the far left out of your party..


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


PHHHHHHHHHHT!


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2018)

Were Karen McDougal and Summer Zervos' pupils also dilated?  What about the other 20 some accusers?


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Of course he drinks, there are photos of him drinking and he sells Tramp brand Russian Vodka.


----------



## Kosh (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > A prostitute on drugs and lying for money?
> ...



SO you have video of it happening, far left drone?


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



I heard Trump is also a germaphobe.  It's so sad when someone is falsely accused.  Oh wait, he said it.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 26, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Such a germaphobe he rides his whores bareback!!!


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Did he also kiss her?  Does he know where all her mouth has been and the things it has swallowed?


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 26, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Well he says they let him kiss them because he's celeb!


----------



## Crixus (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ‘60 Minutes' Interview




Porn store, hellooooo? As this gathers steam more will come out. This will get gross.


----------



## Bush92 (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ‘60 Minutes' Interview


She is a fucking whore who made porno movies and had sex with married men for money. Sure...she’s believable.


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 26, 2018)

Siete said:


> she didnt have to think,  her answers were prompt and her speech was clear and exactly to the point ... evidence of being high wasnt there.
> 
> however McGomer  constantly shows evidence of shit for brains.




LOL!


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ‘60 Minutes' Interview




So what?  High or not, she spoke the truth.  POTUS is a Putin dirt bag.  He thanks you for your vote.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 26, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> ...


You have no evidence she spoke the truth.


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


 
The interview is the evidence.


----------



## konradv (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


There are 130,000 pieces of evidence that she told the truth and a Trump lawyer that verified it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Photos of him drinking what?  

Selling vodka doesn't mean you drink vodka.

How much of an imbecile are you?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...



it's evidence of nothing.


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


You don’t pay $130,000 to someone who’s lying; you call the police and have them arrested for extortion.


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Seriously?



bripat9643 said:


> You have to be a fucking moron to believe the photo is showing the Cuban coast.





bripat9643 said:


> Well, what do you know, that picture is actually in Cuba.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 26, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


So anyone can go on TV and say anything they want and because it's on TV it's the truth??????? You need mental help pal.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > A prostitute on drugs and lying for money?
> ...


He banged her.  Once.  No one cares.
She really damaged her own credibility, imo, with that interview by playing "innocent" about Trump's intentions of taking her upstairs to his room.  That "Oh, my, I guess this is what I get for coming to his room alone..." bullshit was ridiculous.  Trying to make herself look a tad respectable because she was on teevee?  What was that all about?
If you ask me, that girl is in big trouble and she had better double her efforts on the Gofundme page.  She's going to need it.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Those pupils are unnaturally wide.  She was probably doing Xtasy.



Cocaine, you ignorant fool!


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 26, 2018)

dannyboys said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...




Sure, it was in my email so it must be true.  Get a grip dude.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 26, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> ...


Melania!


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ‘60 Minutes' Interview


I saw a short clip of the interview.....and all I saw was boobs.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > You honestly believe that trump didn’t bang her? Come on!
> ...


Neither do I... but you are trying to discredit her and are implying that her story isn’t believeable. Trump denies the affair. I think we all know he is likely lying and trying to cover it up. Pathetic


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

Kosh said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Go take your pill man, you’re blathering nonesense again.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



And you have no evidence she didn’t. Why doesn’t Trump ever call her a liar?  Why no funny twitter name for Stormy?

Putin and Stormy are the two people Trump never attacks. Why?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 26, 2018)

He's a money grabbing whore doing drugs. 

Lol


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


I don’t think anything’s going to happen to her. She will write a book and make a load of cash. I bet theres a part of Trump who is proud and glad the world knows he banged a Porn Star. Another one of his accomplishments. The dudes got no shame.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 26, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


Trump's White Privilege allows him the benefit of choosing who he wants to attack.


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ‘60 Minutes' Interview



Sher has $130,000 worth of proof and a NDA which likely is not legal. Again women who come forward are attacked.


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Like Republicans moved on from the Clinton sexual allegations. The King of fake news is Fox News.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 26, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> ...


That's not proof she had sex with Trump, snowflake!


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > A prostitute on drugs and lying for money?
> ...


who fking cares?


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 26, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



I don't see it that way. There is no doubt it happened. That is what will count. No one is going to dissect everything she says except the people who have their tongues up Trump's ass.


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



So I suppose Trump's lawyers hand out $130,000 every day. The fact that Clinton settled with Paula Jones was proof it happened. With Trump that is not proof. Apparently your entire head including your brain is up Trump's ass. SNOWFLAKE!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It's more likely that she's lying because it's clear George Soros along with Democrats in the media are paying these women close to a million to make shit up about Trump. They will stop at nothing to get rid of him. If it wasn't for that obvious fact I would tend to believe her.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 26, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...


$130,000 seems about right going to a porn star attempting extortion and bribery. When you get mature some day and learn about women and dating, you'll find out they're deceiving and will make up anything to get what they want if they think you have money, especially when they are hard up for cash.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


except for the fact she signed documents stating it didn't.  Three of them.  her porn friend she said was correct that she should have just shut her trap.  I cracked up on that one.  The other porn friend had great advice.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...


I don't give a shit what trump's lawyers spend their money on.  Why do you?


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 26, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


They probably went ass-to-mouth-to-mouth-to-mouth, which means Agent Orange literally ate his own asshole eeeewwwwwwww


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Why should we move on from it when Hillary the big hypocrite is constantly accusing Trump of being a sexual predator?  She's married to a sexual predator.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


She's probably already made a load of cash.  I gaurantee you that wealthy Democrat donors are writing out big checks to her.  Who do you imagine is paying for that high powered lawyer she has?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

J.E.D said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Only a sick perverted creep like you would even know what that means.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > A prostitute on drugs and lying for money?
> ...



No, he totally didn't. His attorney paid her 130 grand of his own money out of nowhere out of the kindness of his heart, he and another Trump attorney being involved in the NDA and silencing paperwork was merely a coincidence, and Sarah Sanders admitted that "Trump won in arbitration" because there was no arbitration. 

Never touched the woman - or Karen McDougal or any of the other 19 accusers. 

LEAVE DONALD ALOOOOONE!!


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


she signed three documents she didn't have sex with him.  She can't say why she had sex with him if she did I find that hilarious and sad at the same time.  her porn friend was right to say she should have kept her trap shut.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 26, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


Diplomats ousted: US, Europe punish Russia over spy case


----------



## g5000 (Mar 26, 2018)

OldLady said:


> He banged her.  Once.  No one cares.


See, this is why Melania and the rest of the Trump family are being held hostage and kept away from reporters and microphones.

It gives people like the retards on this forum time to convince themselves that Trump's repeated adultery is  harmless.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 26, 2018)

Update!

KURTZ: Stormy Daniels' Claims On ‘60 Minutes' Of Hush Money and Alleged Trump Threat 'Can't Be Proven'


----------



## DrLove (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Oh yes she does


----------



## g5000 (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ‘60 Minutes' Interview


Poor bastards.  They don't realize this hilarious manufactured bullshit reveals just how desperate Trump's lickspittles have become.

News flash: Everyone knows Trump fucked her.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 26, 2018)

"Sparked accusations".  That's what they are calling, "We decided to make up some hilarious lies and thought we could get away with it."


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 26, 2018)

The left (ALL OF THEM) are nothing more than flies buzzing around your ears. Nothing more. They are pathetic lying hypocritical pieces of shit.


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Says the guy who says he can tell if someone is on X from a photograph. Sounds like you have a lot of experience taking drugs and rubbing on shirtless dudes


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

J.E.D said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...


I have experience from my younger days, long ago.  

Now it's your turn, douchebag.  How do you know what  "ass-to-mouth-to-mouth-to-mouth" means?


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Sounds like you do.


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


----------



## OldLady (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I hope you're right she won't get in trouble for violating the NDA, because I think she did this primarily because he's calling her a liar.  According to her, it was the media that brought this back up just prior to the election, not her, and then she was browbeaten into taking a deal to shut up.  That would piss me off, too.


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 26, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


lol...

Is that the reason? 

What a world you live in.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 26, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Well, my tongue ain't anywhere near that neighborhood, and I still think what I think.  Trump and Co. are getting exposed for their hush up tactics and he's getting clearly exposed for being a straight up liar.  She didn't need to play coy, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 26, 2018)

Breaking News Update!

Oh my!

Stormy Daniels' Lawyer May Have Opened Her Up to $20 Million Lawsuit and Implicated Them Both in a Crime


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Soros didn’t pay her $130k to sign a non disclosure right before the election. That was Trumps lawyer. Come on, wake up


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I’m sure she is going to get rich off this, so what? Sounds like you are trying to distract from the subject.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Nope Soros is paying her a million. He's gonna have to pay her $20million because Trump is going to sue her for slander.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

J.E.D said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...


Personal experience?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


His lawyer is suing her for violating their agreement.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Yeah more lawsuits, just what our country needs. Maybe we can get a special prosecutor and a few more investigations while we are at it. What a joke


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


That's another suit that is pending.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


What was the agreement?


----------



## hunarcy (Mar 26, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> ...



I think the fact she took the money makes the NDA legal.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The irony is palatable. 
After the series of shakedown lawsuits the Obama administration produced,  you think you have the right to bitch about it now?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


how's he calling her a liar?  did she sign a document that said she didn't have sex with him?

BTW, I was just threaten to write that.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


22 million


----------



## Zander (Mar 26, 2018)

Her huge, hyper-dilated pupils are probably from taking so many huge cum shots to the face. Some of those gallons of spunk must have splashed in her eyeballs....


----------



## jillian (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ‘60 Minutes' Interview



yah... except the accusation was sparked by trumptard piecers of garbage, kkk boi


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Yeah absolutely, don’t you? Weren’t you bitching about it then? Why is it now ok?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2018)

Theowl32 said:


> The left (ALL OF THEM) are nothing more than flies buzzing around your ears. Nothing more. They are pathetic lying hypocritical pieces of shit.



   Yeah.....she's high as fuck!!
And if you cant trust a coke head porn star who can you trust?


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > The left (ALL OF THEM) are nothing more than flies buzzing around your ears. Nothing more. They are pathetic lying hypocritical pieces of shit.
> ...


Apparently you trust the guy that banged her then paid her 130k to not talk about it and then denies it ever happened!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



  I dont care if he fucked her or not.
But there is no denying she's high as fuke.


----------



## Zander (Mar 26, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Agreed. That is why she "decided" it was OK to ignore the NDA. She's wouldn't have done that unless someone was paying her extremely well.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 26, 2018)

Just a another druggie that changed her story and broke her promise when offered more money most likely by a demicratic supporter


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


bripat9643 is a fucking moron. Never believe anything he says.

In reality, Trump's position thus far is that he didn't have sex with her. That's all he's said and even that message was delivered through a spokesperson. He's given no indication he's going to sue her. She is being sued for $20 million by Cohen, Trump's attorney who got her to sign the NDA. And that penalty is in the agreement she signed -- $1 million for each disclosure of anything in the NDA she's not allowed to reveal.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...




  Because he is a fat orange idiot!


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2018)

jillian said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> ...


kkk is democrat.  so not sure your continued misuse of the three letters at conservatives.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



She'll need a lot of Soros money if she loses.  Even if she wins, the legal bills will be enormous.  She wouldn't risk it if she didn't have big money backing her, which means the whole thing is a complete fraud.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Yeah I also don’t care about either of those things... but that’s off topic. We were talking about honesty and who you believe


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


honesty you couldn't ever discuss.  that's an oxymoron for you.

people don't sign documents stating something didn't happen and then say it did.  It's usually the other way around.  so honestly, she has no evidence of anything related to trump.  not one god damn thing and he has statements signed by her that nothing happened. so where's your honest info at.


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


More bullshit from a fucking moron.

Fucking moron ... prove Soros is backing her financially.

And to be clear, _"you're too stupid to figure out he's backing her,"_ is not proof.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



  Exactly.
Like some washed up porn star has the financial wherewithal to take on a multi billionaire.
  Someone is definitely toting the note.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> but you are trying to discredit her



No .... I’m mocking anyone who actually gives her credit.  

There’s a difference


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



   If she signed a nondisclosure agreement and broke it,who's the dishonest one?


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > but you are trying to discredit her
> ...


Why would somebody who deserves zero credit be paid 130k? Simple question


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Since I haven't said it's a fact that Soros is backing her, why would I bother trying to prove it?  However, It's obvious that some big Democrat donor is backing her.  Who else would do it?  They obviously have a motive, and the _modus operandi _is well established.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Why did she sign a non disclosure and get paid 130k?


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> *I gaurantee you* that wealthy Democrat donors are writing out big checks to her.


You can't guarantee ANYTHING!!!


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Are people going to try and politicize this? Fuck yes. Does that mean it’s not true? Fuck no


----------



## Zander (Mar 26, 2018)

Breaking news!!! BREAKING!!! NEWS!! 

_*Breaking News. (FNN) Hollywood CA*
Stormy Daniels the porn whore who claims to have had unprotected sex with Billionaire Playboy Donald Trump over 12 years ago, is a victim of a strange accident! Her enormous silicone tits exploded while she was bending over to take another load of baby batter on her back!! The unexpected explosion of aged silicone squirted into her eyes, making her pupils permanently dilated!. Ironically they now match her tits. _​


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Yep.  She's already reversed herself, and she's a drug addicted gold digging whore.  That's the Democrat idea of a credible witness.


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Well nothing you post is fact. I suppose that means when all you have to post is bullshit, you never have to prove anything you say. 

And no, it's not obvious anyone is backing her. She's currently suing to nullify the NDA on the grounds that Trump never signed it. If she were to prevail, Cohen's suit will get tossed and she'll owe him nothing.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Why was she paid 130k by Trumps attorney?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


that could be for anything.  you don't know and she can't prove anything.  and why would someone pay 1 million to go on tv and say nothing that supports a sexual encounter?  Cooper Anderson had her cornered and she knew it.  Her porn friend said it best, she should have just shut her trap. she agreed.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


she should answer that and didn't last night.


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It's true, she's a whore with virtually no credibility.

So how fortunate is she that she's up against Trump, the piece of shit who cheated on his wife with a porn star while his wife was taking care of his 3 month old son; who has even less credibility than she does?


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 26, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Nope *Soros is paying her a million.* He's gonna have to pay her $20million because Trump is going to sue her for slander.


Prove it LIAR!
And Tramp will NEVER sue her if he has to give a deposition under oath, and even YOU know it!


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



ROFL!   The fact that we know that big Democrat donors are behind this means that the chances it is true are almost zero.  They find it useful to embarrass President Trump.  They don't give a damn whether it's true or not.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



First you admit that the whore has no credibility, then you admit you believe her.

That's the very definition of credulity.


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


If it's a fact -- prove it.

And again .... _"you're too stupid to figure it out,"_ is not proof.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



  Why did she break the agreement?


----------



## Reasonable (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ‘60 Minutes' Interview


Fresh from the pro Trump Gateway Pundit. 
Stormy spoke clearer and more articulate than Trump EVER has w/o reading from a TelePrompTer. 
So if she was on something, what the hell is trump on? 
Stormy was highly believable and the polls show most Americans believe her and the other women he cheated on his wife with. 
Everyone knows Trump’s a pathological liar and can NEVER be believed.


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron ... what I actually said is she has "virtually no credibility." I didn't say she has none at all.

If you didn't post bullshit, you'd have nothing to post at all.


----------



## Reasonable (Mar 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


She explained it last night. Not listening?


----------



## Reasonable (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


His mental illness is worse than being high on drugs, Russian bot.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> ...


folks can't make this up.  no one believed her last night but you.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Obviously, she broke it because some big Democrat donors promised to cover her if she loses.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 26, 2018)

jc456 said:


> people don't sign documents stating something didn't happen


They do when their children are threatened!


----------



## xyz (Mar 26, 2018)

Maybe she has contact lenses or something.

On the other hand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



   I think we've already come to the conclusion that we dont care if he boned the slut 12 years ago.
  But here's the real question....why would she break the agreement knowing full well she cant afford to fight Trump in a court of law?


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



You know nothing about women. Men like Trump are deceiving and think they are above everyone else. Trump showed this when he bragged about harassing women. No one except for people who have their tongues stuck in Trump's ass believe that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



  Didnt watch it.
Fill me in on her decision.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > people don't sign documents stating something didn't happen
> ...


ohhhh okay, people who say they were threatened, then violate that to which they were threatened don't make a case for themselves especially when they stumble all over themselves while doing it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You're funny when you get caught stepping on your own dick.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...



  I bet you'd jump at the chance to spend some quality time with bill at a cigar bar.


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 26, 2018)

jc456 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



If she didn't have sex then there was no reason for her to sign a agreement. I suppose Trump walked up to her and asked her to sign a agreement she didn't have sex with them. If this was Bill Clinton, you would be singing a different tune. By your statement, there is no evidence Clinton did what he did.


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Unlike you, at least I have one.

Too bad you don't understand English too well, huh?

virtually means nearly.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2018)

jc456 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


now she no longer has to worry about her child because why, if she was threatened? what just changed in your leftist mind?


----------



## fncceo (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I envy your naivety where our legal system is concerned.  

Let’s hope nothing happens to spoil that for you.


----------



## skye (Mar 26, 2018)

theHawk said:


> A prostitute on drugs and lying for money?
> 
> Say it ain’t so.




You are on the money, theHawk! 

No pun intended.


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Update!
> 
> KURTZ: Stormy Daniels' Claims On ‘60 Minutes' Of Hush Money and Alleged Trump Threat 'Can't Be Proven'



KURTZ works for Fox News. The Fake News Network.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You mean your excuse is virtually credible?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Update!
> ...



  If it could be proven dont you think she would have put that info out there for all to see?


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking News Update!
> 
> Oh my!
> 
> Stormy Daniels' Lawyer May Have Opened Her Up to $20 Million Lawsuit and Implicated Them Both in a Crime



Trump can't be sued for defamation because he is a public figure. None of that is going to happen. The Fakeway Pundit.


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



One of Trump's former attorneys says it is invalid because Trump did not sign it.

Former Trump Attorney Stuns 'Fox & Friends,' Says Stormy Daniels NDA Is Likely Invalid | HuffPost


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 26, 2018)

They throw the big boob dim bulb bimbo out there to enrage the homos, cuckolds, wives and women libbers 
The only way it could have been "better" for the Libbies is if she was an illegal


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


The purpose of the DVD is to keep this circus in the news as long as possible.  That's what the big donors are paying for.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...



  Did Trumps lawyer sign it in his stead?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I think we've already come to the conclusion that we dont care if he boned the slut 12 years ago.


That's right.  The party of Family Values and their morals and their religion are in the gutter, chained to Trump.


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 26, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



People don't give $130,000 to someone who says something didn't happen. Cohen has admitted he made the payment.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...



  Agreed.
If the disc was legit why wouldnt they have shown it's content?

   I see them saving it for the midterms with tantalizing info that turns out to be nothing after the elections.


----------



## xyz (Mar 26, 2018)

How can Trump deny that the affair happened if he decides to sue for a breach of the NDA?

He's screwed, and the NDA is possibly a violation of campaign law as well:
Stormy Daniels hush money broke election laws: complaint


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2018)

g5000 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I think we've already come to the conclusion that we dont care if he boned the slut 12 years ago.
> ...



  I dont go to Church.


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



I don't spend time at cigar bars with sexual harassers like Clinton, Trump and Moore.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2018)

xyz said:


> How can Trump deny that the affair happened if he decides to sue for a breach of the NDA?
> 
> He's screwed, and the NDA is possibly a violation of campaign law as well:
> Stormy Daniels hush money broke election laws: complaint


He's not suing.  His lawyer is.  Daniels and the lawyer are the parties to the contract.  Trump never signed it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...



  So you do it at your place?


----------



## Zander (Mar 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



She cashed the check. Good luck with that.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 26, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...



I used to work for Microsoft.  Believe me, my NDA is binding even if Bill Gates didn’t sign it.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > A prostitute on drugs and lying for money?
> ...


/----/ I don't know but more importantly *I DON"T CARE. 


 *


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 26, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> ...


/----/ Breaking News Libs will love:
*FLASHBACK: Media Deemed Clinton-Lewinsky Nothing More Than Consensual Sex...
NYT THEN: 'Publicly humiliating anyone for consensual adultery is draconian, and wrong'... 
CROWLEY: Do voters care? Not really...*


----------



## Desperado (Mar 26, 2018)

So what if he did?
It was before he became President and the only thing it proves is that he has better taste than Clinton (Monica) but not as good as JFK (Marilyn)


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ‘60 Minutes' Interview




She's a dog.  Trump would never have her if she paid him!  He can do much better!


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 26, 2018)

fncceo said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



That was between you and a company. The NDA was between Dennis Dennison and Stormy Davis. I suspect the lawyer knows more about this than you.


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You really are a gross and sick individual.


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...


Donors you can’t name giving money you can’t count for reasons you can’t explain on a forum where your posts are gibberish.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 26, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...



You’re missing out on the best things in life.


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2018)

Zander said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I don’t personally believe she will prevail.


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 26, 2018)

Glad to see how neutral the hypocritical faggot is. That photo tells us a lot doesn't it?


----------



## Snouter (Mar 26, 2018)

Stormy Sunday, and for democrats, Monday is just as bad!

Stormy should have asked homosexual Cooper Anderson why he is afraid of big tits.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 26, 2018)

g5000 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I think we've already come to the conclusion that we dont care if he boned the slut 12 years ago.
> ...




You mean, liberals convincing us that perversion is normal worked?


----------



## Snouter (Mar 26, 2018)

Folks, anyone see the "outtakes" of homosexual Cooper Anderson's idiotic interview of Stormy Daniels?  AS I PREDICTED, the objective was for the democrats to get a description of The Donald's penis.  Recall Adam Schiff shopping for "naked Trump" pictures.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


/-----/ * "Donors you can’t name giving money you can’t count for reasons you can’t explain on a forum where your posts are gibberish."*
Speaking of gibberish, your post is compounded by a rarely see TRIPLE NEGATIVE.  BTW, is the comma key broken on your keyboard?


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



If she didn’t have sex with Trump, why is Trump suing her for $20 million for violating the Non-Disclosure Agreement.

Trump’s lawsuit is proof positive he did have sex with her. If he hadn’t had sex with her, the lawsuit would be for libel.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 26, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You need to go back to school. Her statement is not a triple negative.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Hey Bri... why did she get paid 130k?


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Because she wanted to set the record straight and/or she wanted to get paid more. Now you answer my question


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I don’t care if you care if he boned her. I don’t care that he boned her either. But you are trying to discredit her implying that she is lying and trump is telling the truth when he said that he didn’t bone her. So who is lying? And why did she get paid 130k?


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


you call that an answer?! Haha. Ok


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Do you care when the president of the USA tells a straight up lie to the American people?


----------



## hunarcy (Mar 26, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...



Then, they are going to contend the $130,000 was a gift?


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ‘60 Minutes' Interview



So tell me, what kind of drugs makes your eyes look like Steve King's?






If she was high on meds, it might just be that she's so stressed out from having to think about being threatened, plus all the added stress from the lawsuits etc., that she NEEDED some medication to keep from having a nervous breakdown.
I don't know if I could subject myself to that much scrutiny and pressure without wanting at least a good bong hit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I dont need to discredit a porn star.
She's done that all by her lonesome.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ‘60 Minutes' Interview


Would she have more credibility if she was a WH intern, instead of a former porn star?


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,/´¯/) 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,/¯,,/ 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,_,/,,,,/ 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,/´¯/',,,'/´¯¯`·¸ 
,,,,,,,,,,/'/,,,/,,,,/,,,,,,,/¨¯\ 
,,,,,,,,('(,,,´,,,´,,,, ¯~/',,,') 
,,,,,,,,,\,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,',,,,,/ 
,,,,,,,,,,,\,,,,,,,,,,,,,, _,·´ 
,,,,,,,,,,,,\,,,,,,,,,,,,,,( 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,\,,,,,,,,,,,,,\,,,


Nope, seems to be working fine. Thanks for checking though.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


So does that mean you believe trump when he said they didn’t bone? And you think she made it up?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



   Are ya fucken stupid?
I've said repeatedly that I dont give a rats ass about who Trump boned 12 years ago.
  I mean seriously!! If you dont care about bill assaulting interns in the oval office with cigars why should I give a fuck about Trump fucking a pornstar 12 years ago?


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


What you care about and what you believe to be true are two different things. Don’t think I don’t see what you’re trying to do by skirting away from answering the question. Very simple. Do you believe they boned. Yes or no?


----------



## fncceo (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Do you?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 26, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ‘60 Minutes' Interview



Who cares whether she was high or not? This isn't about her. 

This is about Trump. 

Nice deflection.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



   What kind of moron are you?
What I care about is all that matters.
    And as I've said repeatedly,I dont give a shit if Trump Skull Fucked her on Broadway!!!
   You liberals have taught me one thing over the last forty years.
There are no rules anymore,you play to win no matter the cost to your integrity.
      If you're going to play dirty? I'm perfectly willing to wallow in the muck with you.

    Just remember....we have the wherewithal to make that a very dangerous proposition for your type.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> ...



   So do you make it a point to take the word of a coked out pornstar?


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Yes I do. Cared when Clinton lied and care now when Trump lies. How about you?


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You’ve called me stupid and now a moron yet you’re the one that can’t answer a simple question. If I ask if you believe they hooked up, yes or no... and you respond “I don’t care” then you are dodging the question like a little pussy.


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Moreso than a coked out liar...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



  I don't care.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 27, 2018)

Faun said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



    WTF does this have to do with anything?


----------



## Faun (Mar 27, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Like it or not, trump is a member of this party.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 27, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Why are you even commenting then? Take a hike


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So do you make it a point to take the word of a coked out pornstar?


So do you make it a point to take the word of a coked out conman with super dilated pupils?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



  Then stop asking.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 27, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > So do you make it a point to take the word of a coked out pornstar?
> ...



  You'll have to give me the circumstances of the photo.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Dilated pupils, to this degree, would not occur in a 70-year-old, in a well-lit room unless there is either disease, injury or a pharmacologic cause present.






Which begs the question, why are Tramp's super dilated eyes MORE dilated than Stormy's?????
Curious minds want to know!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 27, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



  You still havent disclosed the lighting circumstance.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


That is because it is obviously well lit, unless YOU are blind, at least as well lit as Stormy.


----------



## Witchit (Mar 27, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Make no mistake, the evidence is there. I noticed it as well as people across the country noticed it too. Many people in the medical profession are chiming in. This is damaging to her credibility. Why was she allowed to give an interview while being in that state. Nevertheless, enjoy the evidence below. Anderson Pooper owes and explanation.
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ‘60 Minutes' Interview



Your source “consistently ranked as one of the top political blogs in the nation. TGP has been cited by Sean Hannity, Rush Limbaugh, The Drudge Report, The Blaze, Mark Levin, FOX Nation and by several international news organizations.”

Yeah, no thanks.


----------



## Witchit (Mar 27, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


 And you have no evidence she didn’t. But you know what evidence I do have? Trump has yet to speak her name or call her a liar, as he did all those other women. He knows what happened.

It’s really a good thing he did keep his mouth shut because today she sued his attorney for defamation of character. If he had run his mouth she would’ve sued him as well. It is going to be an unmitigated blast to watch this story unfold.


----------



## Witchit (Mar 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Actually it was an affair, not just a one time thing.


----------



## Witchit (Mar 27, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





> A manager for Daniels, whose real name is Stephanie Clifford, told The Associated Press on Wednesday that Daniels believes Michael Cohen, the president's personal lawyer, violated a 2016 nondisclosure agreement by telling The New York Times that he personally paid her to stay quiet about the 2006 affair.
> 
> The Wall Street Journal reported last month that Cohen arranged a $130,000 payment to Daniels shortly before the 2016 election in exchange for her silence on the alleged affair.
> 
> ...



So blame Trump’s attorney for not keeping his big mouth shut.

Stormy Daniels believes Trump lawyer broke nondisclosure agreement over alleged affair


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 27, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > So do you make it a point to take the word of a coked out pornstar?
> ...


His pupils aren't dialated in that photo, moron.  Can't you even tell whether someone's pupils are dialaed?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 27, 2018)

Witchit said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



  Stormy believes....


----------



## Witchit (Mar 27, 2018)

As always, it's going to be fun seein all y'all lose your shit when the time comes.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


/——/ it’s All speculation and I don’t care.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 27, 2018)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/——/ Next, you can work on writing coherent sentences.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


/——-/ You mean like “I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Miss Lewinsky.” Or “You can keep your doctor, if you like him.” Sure I care.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 27, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/——-/ Yes, the three “can’t”s cancel each outlet out.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 27, 2018)

Zander said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It's not much of a stretch to think that a woman who fucks for money will say just about anything if she's paid enough.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 27, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


That's been Stormy's life since she started stripping at age 18.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


They are dilated more than Stormy's. But you are blind, so you can't see.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Good then care now if you cared then


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


/---- So what lies are you talking about?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 27, 2018)

Witchit said:


> As always, it's going to be fun seein all y'all lose your shit when the time comes.


/------/   "when the time comes"  BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA If you clowns had something you'd have released it months ago.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


For the purposes of this conversation I am speaking to Trumps lie that he never hooked up with the porn star


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


/----/ If I were to call you a liar, wouldn't you reasonably expect some proof?  If the hooker-porn star has any and provides it then I'll be first to call Trump a liar.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 28, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


So you honestly believe that he didn’t sleep with Stormy? Let’s just keep it simple and clear


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


/——/ I don’t know and more importantly I don’t care.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 28, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


You’re funny... you ask what lies Trump told, you proclaim that if there was proof you’d be the first to call Trump a liar... and then when I ask you what you believe to be true you say “I don’t care”. Haha, nice one


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


/——-/ hey toad, prove he’s lying but I don’t care if he did or didn’t do Stormy.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 28, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


If you don’t care then why do you want proof? You are dodging the ovbious. Don’t engage if you don’t care, since you are engaging then just answer straight forward questions with straight forward answers


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


/----/ You are too stupid for words. I don't care if he did Stormy or not. I do care if he lied. Show proof he did or STFU you annoying little troll.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

evil temptress slut that poisoned Donald's purity
he just wanted what every man needs and wants ....she wants to blackmail the POTUS for fame and $$$$$$$--WH*RE/Slut ....devil...*DEVIL !!!!!*


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


If you really didn’t care, you wouldn’t ask for proof; for why would care if it’s proven or not?

If you really didn’t care, you wouldn’t tell others to shut up about this; for why would you care if others discuss it.

Your actions speak louder than your words — you care.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 28, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Do you care if he lied about banging Stormy? If so then when I ask you if you think he banged Stormy you should reply with a yes, no, or I don’t know... you don’t say I don’t care. That’s a dodge.

I think you are saying you don’t care and then asking for evidence because you are trying to divert from the obvious reality that he banged her and lied about it. Now you are playing games.


----------

